# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  صفحه بندی در yii 1 به چه صورت هستش؟

## saeed-71

سلام.
صفحه بندی در yii 1 به چه صورت هستش؟
اگر که اکشن من به این صورت باشه 


    public function actionIndex()
    {
        $criteria = new CDbCriteria;
        $criteria->order = 'ping DESC,id DESC';
        //$criteria->limit = 5;
        $criteria->addColumnCondition(array('confirmed'=>1));
        $models = Posts::model()->findAll($criteria);
        $this->render('index', compact('models'));
    }

----------


## mahdiak

سلام

اکشن رو به صورت زیر مینویسید ...


public function actionIndex()
{
    $criteria = new CDbCriteria;
    $criteria->order = 'ping DESC,id DESC';
    $criteria->addColumnCondition(array('confirmed'=>1));
    $count = Posts::model()->count($criteria);
    $pages = new CPagination($count);

    // results per page
    $pages->pageSize = 5;
    $pages->applyLimit($criteria);
    $models = Posts::model()->findAll($criteria);
    $this->render('index', compact('pages', 'models'));
}  

و در ویو مورد نظر و مکان مشخص کد زیر را قرار میدید .


<?php
    $this->widget('CLinkPager', array(
    'pages' => $pages,
    'header' => '',
    'cssFile'=>false,
    'selectedPageCssClass'=>'active',
    'hiddenPageCssClass'=>'disabled',
    'firstPageCssClass'=>'previous',
    'lastPageCssClass'=>'next',
    'lastPageLabel'=>'صفحه آخر',
    'firstPageLabel'=>'صفحه اول',
    'nextPageLabel'=>'بعدی',
    'prevPageLabel'=>'قبلی',
    'htmlOptions'=>array('class'=>'pagination')
    ))
?>


البته من class این قسمت را با bootstrap هماهنگ کردم .

----------

